# arthritic dog.... what food?



## Lizzy24 (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok so I have been spending hours and hours on researching dog foods and reading reviews and my head is about to explode. Everyone has something bad to say about pretty much every product out there and I am so confused. 

I have three dogs that I am currently feeding Authority. Mini Dachshund who is only a year old (not quite), yellow lab who is always super skinny and and a black lab who needs to loose some weight and is arthritic.

Now I used to have them on Eukanuba but both labs had watery stool all the time and weren't very excited to eat it at all where usually they love about anything and everything. 
They seem to like Authority ok but they poop like crazy from it. (4 times a day and more... and big piles too).
The mini dachshund is not a fan at all of it and sooooooo it's time to switch and adjust everyone to their individual needs.

For my black lab I want a grain free or very low grain diet since I know that's very helpful for arthritic dogs BUT from a lot of what I have read then I also have to watch TOO MUCH protein to not get him all wired or more upset stomachs. He also tends to have a lot of gas on whatever food... Also he needs to drop some weight so I kinda want to need a bit of everything. 

For my yellow lab I need a higher fat diet but not high in grains either since the starch will just make her more hyper than she already is. She is picky so it better be tasteful (she just told me to add that :wink: ).

My mini dachshund hasn't had food related issues so I just want what's healthy and tasty for her and of course that supports strong bones since their backs take on a lot of strain and I want her around for a looooooooong time! She is super active and runs around with me all day.

Soooooooooo.... anyone with good advice and suggestions... HIT ME WITH IT!
:biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I would go with moderate protein, low carb foods, I'm personally a fan of acana provincial, you can rotate between the 3 varieties. 

If its not accessible to you, Blue Buffalo Wilderness is a good line, you can also try Taste of the Wild(also comes in 3 varities, soon to be 4), which is most affordable out of all grain free kibble. 


Theres really no magic formula, if the dog is thin, increase the food, if the dog is chunky, decrease and increase the exercise. Obviously if you have a dog with arthritis, go slow on that, is he on any joint supplements? fish oil? 

I have yet to meet a lab that didnt like water, its great low impact exercise for older pets.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My chocolate lab has some arthritis in her leg socket joint connecting to the hip. She is on tramadol for pain which I can give her from 3 to 6 pills a day. She takes one vitamin E pill, two fish oil tabs, and glucosimine/chondrotine/MSM two tabs which equals 1000 mg. She gets RMB's for treats and low fat treats or dehydrated chicken breast meat, beef liver, also kongs frozen and filled with low fat yogurt plain yogurt or vanilla even fat free and sometimes fat free cream cheese, peanut butter, remember to put the saran wrap on the ends so nothing leaks out or tuna mixed in is good! I take her on 3 mile walks and sometimes longer or shorter depends on what's going on but I really do try to do daily walks but yep someday's we cant. She swims in our pool and she has of course the other dogs to run around the yard. She eats right now she's on wellness core weight management. I also have wellness regular core right now. I give her 3/4 cup two times a day which I had been giving her only 1/2 a cup but that seemed to be not enough she was constantly begging and that's not good then! In the evening I also combine wet food or even whatever leftover chicken or some type topper. Now lately I usually try not to but I have been giving them and her if there is leftover fish or like I said something we ate which I think is good for the dogs just a touch in the morning food I have become a softie ha ha! But the morning not anything much its the evening that they get a nice topper. Also yogurts nice or cottage cheese, an egg shell and all. But when the dogs dieting give her a nice rib bone something she can chew and satisfy her cravings. I don't do this every day but I use to only do it on weekends, now I do it at times during the week also! 
There are a lot of grain free good foods out there, just go less than the recommended amount. Its a slow process for them to loose weight. But my one roxi, she was 88 lbs and is down to 73. So yep it can be done!:wink: Good luck with the weight loss and taking care of the arthritis pain. You will be able to help your black lab!:smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Pmr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Pmr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What's the point of this post? What are the chances the OP has any idea what you just said? Why not do what you've done in the past whiteleo? Just talk about how good Acana has been for your rescues until you transition them to pmr. Maybe just keep a copy and paste a response.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I wish I could but I'm not at all computer literate, besides I'm not sure that what the OP was looking for in a dogfood is what Acana has to offer as far as arthritic needs. But I do know that PMR does indeed cover all the issues she was asking about!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Pmr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think what whiteleo was trying to convey with this very simple post is that a Prey Model Raw diet may be the best option for your dog.
Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats :wink:


----------

